# No press aeropress



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys, on the back of the tricolate brewer post the other day I've done some playing around using my aeropress.

Using it with the filter part only not the plunger, placing it on the cup and simply adding water onto the grounds. I've been surprisingly happy with the results.

Using the grind to adjust the finish time, 12g to 200g water I've found the sweet spot to be around 5 minutes so far but I'll keep playing.

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's been done many times over the years. I found it tricky to get a good extraction without stalling & needing a plunge at the end. Maybe I just never found the right grind size.

I found it less faff & quicker just to make a pour over in a V60/Kalita/Melitta.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I agree a v60 will likely be better, just having some fun experimenting and asking other people's opinion and if they've found a good method


----------



## Matagalpa (Mar 9, 2021)

This seems like an interesting way to use AeroPress, with a less involved workflow and less parts to clean, but does it provide any benefits in the cup?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Matagalpa said:


> This seems like an interesting way to use AeroPress, with a less involved workflow and less parts to clean, but does it provide any benefits in the cup?


 If you get it dialled in, then you could hit higher extractions in the AP quicker than if steeping. Though when I have tried it, I often found that when grinding fine enough, brews would stall and I still needed to use the plunger to finish.

Beyond that, I'm not sure what benefits in the cup could realistically be expected. Any benefits seem more practical to me, like not having to buy another brewer & papers.


----------

